# Ready Remote (By DEi Viper ) Deluxe Remote Car Starter w/ 2 remotes 24926



## vijayantt (Aug 20, 2012)

i installed this kit.

1) When i start my car with button , it starts in second crank , how can i start in first crank.

2) when the card starts with remote and i insert key and press the brake and then drive , headlights come on and do not close till i stop, the headlight button also not works . if i start my car with keys , headlights doesnt come on.

Please assist.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

vijayantt said:


> i installed this kit.
> 
> 1) When i start my car with button , it starts in second crank , how can i start in first crank.
> 
> ...


 Sounds like the tach sense is not working, reprogram the tach learn. The head lights are not hooked up correctly, you dont give the car make or model but there is alink in my sig for "the12volt.com" you can find all models there..


----------



## vijayantt (Aug 20, 2012)

i have HONDA CRV 2004


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

vijayantt said:


> i have HONDA CRV 2004


Cool! Look it up then, you want me to cook you dinner too? :rofl:


----------

